# Ideas for outdoor enclosures



## Jacqui

In this thread we are going to show some of the awesome outdoor enclosures just to give you a few ideas of what you could be creating for your own tortoises. This will be a closed thread, so only pictures of the enclosure can be shown, but we will give you links to the threads written on each of these enclosures, so you can find more information and/or ask questions of the builders.

This thread is a work in progress with more to come!


















For more information about this enclosure here are the links:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-1970.html?highlight=enclosure
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-2177.html?highlight=enclosure
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-2604.html?highlight=enclosure


----------



## Jacqui

These pictures are from various threads showing some of terryo's enclosures.

Spring is here and things are starting to bloom in the turtle garden. It's just a little garden on the side of my house. I think it's 22 feet by 6 feet. In the back is the hibernation cave.





In another few weeks it should look like this (last Summer) You can only see a small entrance to the hibernation cave now






Pio the redfooted tortoise's enclosure:











This is Pio's garden this week, with hardly any plants. I still have to put her stone cave back together after Spring cleaning it.





For more information on these enclosures check out these threads:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-45232.html?highlight=enclosure
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-45220.html?highlight=enclosure
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-18948.html?highlight=enclosure
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-16669.html?highlight=enclosure
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-8158.html?highlight=enclosure
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-8193.html?highlight=enclosure
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-6828.html?highlight=enclosure


----------



## Jacqui

From Kameya (James) we get this enclosure.











Others




















You can find more about these enclosures at:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/post-238323.html#pid238323
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-59057.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-57897.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-47415.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-44838.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-34774.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-34231.html


----------



## Jacqui

Here are some ideas from N2TORTS (JD)




































For more information please check out these threads:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-64649.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-58956.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-47820.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-59019.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-64676.html?highlight=tree
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-56035.html?highlight=walls


----------



## Jacqui

These next enclosures come from AWAaviatrix.

The 1st outdoor "shack."





Movin' on up!





The "Tort Condo" and weed/grass grazing area.





For more on these please go to:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-1054.html


----------



## Jacqui

This from WoodNymph is a bit more toward turtles, but...











For more on these, please go to these threads:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-3753.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-3758.html


----------



## Jacqui

This next one is brought to us by Iluvemturts (Tracy)

[img=640x480]http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c39/ILUVENTURTS/100_0891.jpg[/img]

For more on it, please go to:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-192.html


----------



## Jacqui

These are some ideas from dataslave
















For more information go to these threads:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-213.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-272.html


----------



## Jacqui

This idea comes to us from Oogie






To see the complete thread go to:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-6256.html


----------



## Jacqui

These are from Candy.





















For more please go to these threads:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-6579.html
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-14794.html


----------



## Jacqui

This comes to us from tiff3grl











This is the thread this comes from:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-57143.html


----------



## Jacqui

The next one comes from jenrell23











For more information please go to this thread:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-6419.html


----------



## Jacqui

This next outside enclosure idea comes from Meg90








The thread it is from is this one:

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-7289.html


----------

